# Outcast Red Snapper Tournament



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*ELIGIBLE SPECIES: Red Snapper*

DATES and TIMES:​October 1st thru November 22nd Friday, Saturday, Sunday Only​Fish may be weighed the next day.​All fish must be in whole condition.​WEIGH SCALES: OUTCAST BAIT and TACKLE​​*All FISH MUST BE CAUGHT ON ROD & REEL*


*ONE PRIZE PER ENTRY*


*ENTRY FEE: $25.00 PER PERSON* ​​*CASH AWARDS*

*GUARANTEED!!!*​​*Overall *

*1st PRIZE……….$1000.00 **2ndPRIZE……….$500.00 **3rdPRIZE………..$250.00 *
* Weekly*
* 1st Prize...........$100.00*
* 2nd Prize.......... $50.00*
* 3rd Prize............$25.00 *
​*WINNERS MAY CLAIM THEIR CHECKS ON OR AFTER November 25, 2010*
​


----------



## Tide In Knots (Oct 3, 2007)

Great idea Tommy. KUDOS!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Very cool.


----------



## silver bullet (Jul 12, 2010)

well, do you have any updates?


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*Standings*

The standings as of October 21 are:
1st Ryan Laton-22.98
2nd Mike Heart-22.55
3rd Greg Matson-21.96

We sure would like to get some more entries. I hope you can help. Thanks.


----------



## silver bullet (Jul 12, 2010)

I am the captain of the Wasabi, We are in 3rd.

I am glad to see some movement going on.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

can i sighn up still


----------



## Jurys In (Feb 26, 2009)

you can still sign up. go by outcast and get entered


----------



## silver bullet (Jul 12, 2010)

Is it over and do you have the results?


----------



## lingfisher1 (Oct 9, 2007)

silver bullet said:


> Is it over and do you have the results?


It is still going. Ends Nov 22


----------

